# Felicidades nuevamente, Clares3....



## Prima Facie

....por esa Vikinga "no Vikinga" recién llegada a este mundo. Vale, es morena, pero al menos te aseguras de que los genes se perpetúen en el color del cabello.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, Primo, un fortísimo abrazo y nos vemos pronto.


----------



## Colchonero

Enhorabuena, señor Don Gato. Conste que le felicito porque sé que se trata de una vikinga en el sentido literal y no figurado. Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, llegó por fin Matilde la vikinga. La primera de una extensa tribu, con los rigores del frío ya se sabe. ¡Que sea enhorabuena, hombre!

Un abrazo


----------



## romarsan

Enhorabuana Don Gato. Un abrazote.


----------



## Colchonero

Espero que el parto haya ido bien. No debe ser fácil, con el casco, los cuernos, las coletas...


----------



## Lurrezko

No, los médicos noruegos llevan bata, como los de aquí.


----------



## Prima Facie

Lurrezko, ajajaajajaajajjaja

Colchonero, ha sido cesárea (a la madre, no al abuelo)


----------



## Colchonero

Esto es, navajazo tripero.


----------



## Prima Facie

Cuanto apenas (que diría un valenciano) un mínimo cortecito. Salvo que lo hayan hecho en plan vikingo, claro, en cuyo caso lo de "navajazo" quedaría en mera anécdota.

Primo, cuéntanos cómo ha sido el parto, por favor, con todo lujo de detalles


----------



## Colchonero

No, una visión general bastará.


----------



## Vampiro

Ea!!!
¿Cambiamos los fiestorros de dirección?
Un abrazo y felicidades por la nueva vástaga de la familia.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero que no nos cuente lo del parto, que soy muy aprensivo con la sangre. Me mareo leyendo los posts de Vampiro, no os digo más...


----------



## duvija

Sí, el parto! el parto! Y me imagino que la cesárea fue por laparoscopía, que ahora los bebés vienen mucho más maniobrables.
De todos modos, un abrazo, Clares, otra vez. Y dejá de parir nietos/as, o te van a volver loco...


----------



## Colchonero

No le animes que los abuelos son sádicos por naturaleza: capaz es de colgarnos un vídeo del evento.


----------



## cbrena

Intenté tejer un gorro para un buhito de mi estirpe, pero no hubo forma. Pillé un pantalón y anudé las perneras. Para las orejas de mi buhito quedan perfectas. ¿Crees que podrá valer para una vikinga no vikinga confused?

¡Felicidades abuelo! El gorrito.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Felicidades!
Un poco de lectura.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Qué bueno, estimado! ¡Una niña! Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## swift

El ajuar y la canastilla, adecuadas a la princesa vikinga. =)

Felicidades, don José, y muchos saludos a la familia.


----------



## swift

Parece que en el flete se dañó el primer regalo. Aquí va uno nuevo.


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos:
Gracias a Prima Facie me he enterado de que existía este hilo. Muchas gracias a todos. Os cuento.
Al final fue cesárea porque la niña venía de nalgas; la única explicación que se me ocurrió fue que llevara el casco puesto, con los cuernos y todo, y no le resultara fácil acceder al mundo en tal postura. Al final fue cesárea y Matilde se encuentra entre nosotros aunque, todo hay que decirlo, ha resultado ser más pequeña de lo esperado. Sin necesidad de incubadora sí que está hipervigilada, tanto ella como mi hija Jota (María Jesús). La partirienta desarrolló un cuadro febril, ya remitido, y no podéis imaginar lo serios que son los noruegos cuando hay de por medio una parturienta y un reciénnacido del sexo que sea. 
Al final todo bien y ya está la madre y la hija dispuestas para que les den el alta hoy mismo, mañana, pronto.
Pasado el contratiempo inicial, lamento no poder adjuntar fotografías porque sólo ls tengo en el móvil y pasarlas al ordenador me supone un mundo, pero todo llegará.
La cría, en contra de lo esperado, es morena casi africana pero, eso sí, con los ojos azules como su padre (la madre los tiene entre verdes y azules). Una monería auténtica.
Os sugiero lo siguiente: dejamos de momento que el hilo descanse y esperamos a que cuente yo con fotografías en condiciones y entonces os las adjunto (ya veremos cómo) y lo celebramos como mandan los cánones.
 Y ya aprovecho y os envío las fotos recientes de Nuria, que etsá hecha una rolliza, y de la pequeña y frágil Matilde, que ya va reponiéndose del disgunsto que le ha supuesto salir al mundo cuandoe staba ella tan agusto en el lago amniótico.
(¿Alguien puede indicarme cómo se suben fotografías y así no tenemos que molestar a Clambur e invadir su blog?)
Gracias y un abrazo a todos por vuestra amabilidad.


----------



## torrebruno

Ea, pues todo está bien si bien acaba.
Que muy pronto la veamos dar sus primeros pasos y sus primeras cornás.
Un fuerte abrazo, compadre. Voy poniendo la cerveza a calentar.


----------



## clares3

Una vez más, gracias a todos por vuestro interés en asunto tan tierno como es lo de mi nueva nieta.
La cría está estupendamente, salvo que nació con sólo 2.720 gramos; ahora ya engorda y se ebcuentra muy bien. MI hija también ha superado su fiebre y ya se encuentran ambas en su casa de Horten (Noruega). Así que todo bien. En breve (hoy vuelve uno de mis hijos de ver a su hermana y sobrina) os subiré unas fotos y lo celebramos como Dios manda.
Un abrazo y hasta pronto.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias a *swift*, acabo de enterarme de la noticia.

Mil felicidades, José. Y si querés mandame las fotos, que será un placer subirlas al blog junto con las de su primita.


----------



## RIU

¡Felicidades, Clares! Cielos, ya pensaba que esta banda de locos estaban desbarrando a tu costa. 

Lo de las fotos es sencillo: te pillas el laptop junto con el móvil, te metes en el ascensor, botón al ático y mientras subes los sacudes. Si lo haces bien las fotos pasan de uno a otro en un pis pas.

Ya me contarás.


----------



## utrerana

A la nana, nanita, nanita nana, que Matilde se duerma por sevillanas, por sevillanas, por sevillanas,a la nana nanita, nanita nana.
Otro gran beso abuelo y mis felicidades a todos.
PD: Se canta con estilo andaluz para dormir a Matilde, no le vayas a dar tono de jota ¿he?.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo a todos.
De momento, todo fantástico. Mi hija se recupera y la pequeña vikinga morena está en lo suyo: come, descome y duerme muy bien, así que buenas noticias.
Me estoy haciendo con las fotografías, que provienen de distintas fuentes, y os las adjuntaré pronto, con la ayuda de Calambur o de quien sepa hacer esas cosas.
Nos vemos enseguida.
Y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Primo, para corregir ojos rojos el tipex no vale, ¿eh?


----------



## clares3

Veo, querida Prima, que mientras yo estoy amarrado al duro banco de acabar un trabajo que o lo acabo o acaba él conmigo, tú andas ya recuperada, relajada y risueña. Me alegro un montón.
Aquí en Murcia es fiesta desmadrada (Bando de la Huerta) y desde mi despacho en la facultad oigo a la gente empezando ya los desmadres etílicos, el chunda chunda y todo lo demás.
Voy a ver si de aquí a finales de abril, a base de dedicación obsesiva-compulsiva, consigo acabar con esto   y me doy yo también a una vida algo más relajada, que falta me hace.
Por cierto: el típex no vale para los ojos rojos, de acuerdo; ¿lo aprendiste últimamente o lo sabías de antemano, cuando todos aprendimos que contra los ojos rojos lo que se lleva es el no fumar, el no beber y el no trasnochar?
Ah, jovenzuela, todavía te das a esos excesos...
Ya están en preparación las fotografías de la vikinga Matilde. Sin ojos rojos, os lo juro.
Besos y abrazos.


----------



## Prima Facie

¡Qué simpático!, lo de "jovenzuela" me ha gustado, sólo por eso, la comida la pago yo. Sigo con la queratitis, pero ya no molesta, y por fin veo bien tanto de día como de noche, así que sí, recuperada y risueña; lo de "relajada" es un concepto que no he aprendido nunca.

Si tienes problemas con las fotos pásamelas al correo-e y yo "te las subo" aquí.

Nos vemos pronto, beso casto

PD: ¿quieres un perro? (sé que te encanta....pffffffffffffffff)


----------



## clares3

Los perros sólo los soporto (de momento) disecados y desinfectados (alergia), lo que me a costar otro disgusto con nuestra  querida Calambur (acuérdate, como Jonás, de la ballena). 
Y sí, te enviaré las fotos mañana o pasado y me haces el favor de subirlas, jovenzuela (¿O prefieres "cendolilla"? Ta las enviaré y empezamos la celebración en todfa regla.
Besos castos para todos


----------



## Prima Facie

Siempre te dije que si conocieras a mi bicha cambiarías de opinión...pero como no te dejas...  Calambur es magnánima, sabrá perdonarte (no así yo) 

Claro, cuando me las pases las subo y lo celebramos "en todfa regla" 

bss


----------



## Prima Facie

Y aquí las bebitas...La primera es Nuria, las demás son de Matilde


----------



## Prima Facie

Pos no sé pq no se ven, pero vamos, pinchando en los enlaces salen. Sorry, soy poco ducha para estas cosas :-D


----------



## Colchonero

Yo sí puedo verlas. Un encanto, por cierto. Enhorabuena, gatotumbao.


----------



## Lurrezko

Una monada. No la veo yo muy nórdica, eso sí.


----------



## romarsan

Oye, pero qué cosa tan bonita de criatura. Es preciosa.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Muchas gracias a todos pero la cosa merece una explicación.
Por aplicación de la regla 19 (luego la leeré; me dan algo de tirria las leyes) han quitado una foto en que aparecía mi nieta vikinga, de nombre Matilde, con cuatro semanas de vida, en la foto de su primer pasaporte; los noruegos, no sé si muy atentos cumplidores o demasiado quisquillosos, en el lugar de la firma, han puesto un sella como el qie sigue: NOT ABLE TO SIGN.

Lo he hablado con mi hija Jota, la madre de la criatura: nena - le dije - ¿es verdad que la cría no sabe firmar? Mi hija, algo avergonzada, me replicó que sí, que la cría no se duerme ninguna noche sin haber escrito un par de páginas pero como ha aprendido directamente en el teclado no ha aprendido todavía a firmar. Ahora está terminando un ensayo sobre el sistema educativo noruego que lo va a firmar con la huella del dedo gordo. Así que todos tranquilos: la niña es completamente normal salvo en lo de no saber firmar, materia en la que mejora notablemente.

En todo lo demás (comer, dormir, berrear, librarse de residuos sólidos y líquidos y asuntos propios de su sexo y edad) una niña muy completa.
Por cierto, se llama Mathilde la nieta Vikinga, que de su país sólo tiene los ojos azules aunque se me informa sobre determinados tintes rojos que le está tomando la cabellera; la que se llama Nuria es la primera, la que tiene recogida Calambur en su blog, donde publicaremos el pasaporte de esta nueva cría eludiendo así las normas de este foro, especialmente la nº 19 que aún no sé qué dice.

Hasta luego.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo.
He aquí la famosa norma 19 en versión oficial:


*Don’t post personal information.*
Do not post *personal data *such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc. Where appropriate, you can put some of this in your personal profile. 
Excerpts of email or private messages are not allowed. 
Anyone posting another member’s personal details or web site details without permission will be banned.


----------



## Prima Facie

Primo, que no he quitado ninguna, que he colgado todas las que me has mandado, o sea, 5....


----------



## clares3

No has sido tú, Prima, han sido los mod en aplicación de la norma nº 19.


----------



## Prima Facie

Jod...digooooooooooooo "Cáspita".

A ver si sale la aúltima foto con esos preciosos ojos azules y esa seriedad que desde luego no ha sacado al abuelo. Por cierto, ¿abuelo, yayo, lalo....? ¿Cómo te llamarán?


----------



## clares3

Dada la proximidad a Valencia, tanto se nos dice abuelos como yayos/yayes pero creo que mis hijas han optado por la versión abuelo y así me dicen ellas hasta que sus hijas Nuria y Mathilde puedan hablar (escribir ya escribem las dos, estupendamente). Así que abuelo, o abuela que es lo que mejor me cuadra dado que sólo sirvo, de momento, para tener nietas.
Seguiré informando cuando me libre de las clases, de una recogida de gente den Renfe, de una comida, de una sesión de rehabilitación de la bisabuela (a la que tengo que acompañar, etc).
hasta luego


----------



## Prima Facie

"cuando me libre de una comida"....Definitivamente, estoy enferma


----------



## Colchonero

¿A quién se le ocurre conculcar la norma 19? Por favor, qué escándalo.


----------



## swift

Qué hermosas niñas, José.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> ¿A quién se le ocurre conculcar la norma 19? Por favor, qué escándalo.


NI yo mismo podía suponer que estuviera conculcando nada pero ya ves lo que es el sistema jurídico moderno


----------



## clares3

Gracias, Swift. Gracias a todos. Me reitero en que os tengo que dejar durante unas horas.
Gracias y hasta luego


----------



## Calambur

Un poco tarde, como siempre, pero esta vez tengo una excusa válida: cambiaron la forma de 'manejar' el blog y tuve que estudiármela (soy muy mala para la computación).

Bueno, aquí les dejo la secuencia de fotos de *Mathilde la Vikinga*, que es preciosa:
http://sitioculto.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/mathilde-aas-munoz.html
Espero que el enlace al blog no viole la regla 19.

¡Felicitaciones, bis-abuelo! (¿o abuelo-bis?).

(Y como vez, te he perdonado el disgusto que te producen los perros. Pero que no me vaya a enterar yo de que los maltratas...)


Y ahora pregunto algo:

¿Qué se siente al convertirse en abuelo? ¿Por qué casi siempre los abuelos se babean tanto por los nietos?
Me valen también las respuestas de otros abuelos, a ver si entre todos logran que entienda...


----------



## Already-Seen

First, congratulations! 

Second, I'm sorry but I had to remove the picture of the passport as it contained sensitive information. For the same reason, I also removed the link to the blog. Please share those via PM or email but do not post personal information in the public forums. 

If you have any questions or need clarification, please contact a mod. 

Thank you for your understanding. 

Already-Seen
Moderator


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Acostumbrado al forod e solo español espero que todos habréis entendido lo dicho por el mod.
Querida Calambur y cuantos os habáies interesado: muchas gracias por vuestro interés. Lo único que quería era mostraros a mis nietas, la una ya crecida y la otra recién nacida, y eso está conseguido. Lo de no estar capacitada para firmar es una falta de la que se corregirá en apenas cinco años, y yo no tengo prisa.
Mañana, cpon m´s tiempo, seguiré informando y respondiendo personalmente vuestros amables comentarios.
Feliz tarde de domingo a todos


----------



## Calambur

Hola, muchachos:

Aquí les dejo un enlace para que vean cómo van creciendo las nietitas de *clares3*:
http://www.sitioculto.blogspot.com/2013/10/nuria-y-matilde.html

Las "explicaciones" pídanselas al abuelo, y si a alguno le sobra una sábana de esas que se usan para las camas King, por favor no la tire: envíesela a él para que la use de babero, que ya estoy cansada de que me llene de baba la pantalla de la computadora.

---

Como la vez anterior, volví a tener problemas con el blog (es que no lo uso casi, y cada vez que entro me encuentro con que ha cambiado la forma de manejarlo, y soy una mala bestia para captar esas cosas), así que ni siquiera he podido poner un punto y aparte.


----------



## duvija

Conculque, Don Clares, conculque todo lo que pueda. Divinas las nietas (todo el mundo me dice que los nietos son lo más grande del mundo y que los quieren más que a los hijos. Yo me vine zafando de la abuelez, por haber empezado a tener hijos cuando ya me quedaban los últimos huevos. Y al no tenerlos, no los extraño, claro, clarez...)


----------



## swift

La pregunta es quién no querría ser abuelo de ese par de ternuritas.


----------



## clares3

swift said:


> La pregunta es quién no querría ser abuelo de ese par de ternuritas.


Muchas gracias Swift, Duvija y, sobre todo, a nuestra querida Vivi (Calambur) que está subiendo las fotografías ante lo poco hábil que resulta el abuelo.
Os prometo una nueva entrega esta tarde (hora española), con fotografías recientes de Nuria, que cumple dos años, y de Matilde la vikinga que, además, ¡espera un hermanito vikingo para diciembre!
Gracias a todos y hasta luego


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> ...y de Matilde la vikinga que, además, ¡espera *un hermanito vikingo* para diciembre!


Prometo subir las fotos en cuanto me amigue con esta maldita computadora (que me han presta'o, porque la mía palmó).

Pero te felicito, querido amigo, porque ahora sí vas a ser abuel*o*.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Zieloz zantoz, noz invaden por... por..  el frente nórrrdiko. Zierren la puerta, por Dió... ¡za corriente!.

El sshaqué me keda eztrecho pero.. ro.. ra er único que había en el rentchaqués. (¡Brups!) Me dijeron que trajera sshampán que era lo que pppegaba con el zarmón. (Espero que nadie ze de cuenta del cambiassso...que me lo bbbebio por el camino. Joé, no voy a dejá que se caliente, no?).

Joía mi ahijá, como ha crecíolangelit.. ta. Menos má que za la kitao la cara de mala leshee con la qqq.. que zalió laño pazao. Porque, vaya la nnniña que ze ve que argo lizieron porque da mieo ve la afffoto delaño pazao. 

Eeehh... ¿arguien zabe ónde ze ppu pué hazé pipí poraki?


----------



## duvija

Eso, abuelO, abuelO. al fin!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, gente:

Aquí he puesto más fotos de las nenitas de clares.
Espero haber podido 'colgarlas' bien. Las etiqueté como clares3 para pueda verse toda la serie junta.


----------



## duvija

son unas cositas preciosas!!!


----------



## Namarne

Qué guapas. No se entiende mucho, viendo al abuelo.  
(Es bromaaa... ¡Felicidades!).


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
En efecto, tal como afirma con toda la razón Namarne, aquí ha fallado la genética a mi favor y mis nietas no se parecen en nada a su atribulado abuelo.
Le enviaré un par de fotos a nuestra querida Vivi para que veáis que el asunto ya falló con mis hijas, a las que tengo por guapas, y nadie se explicó en su día cómo viniendo de mí podían serlo.
Gracias por vuestras apreciaciones. Nuria cumplirá dos años el próximo día 9 de noviembre y Matilde está ya entrando en el gélido otoño noruego, forrada hasta las cejas pero bien.
Hasta pronto, amigos, y de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Le enviaré un par de fotos a nuestra querida Vivi para que veáis que el asunto ya falló con mis hijas, a las que tengo por guapas, y *nadie se explicó en su día cómo viniendo de mí podían serlo.*


Es fácil: en la especie humana existe el dimorfismo sexual (creo que se llama así), y eso hace que las hembras sean (seamos) más bonitas que los machos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades, amigo Clares. Te tengo algo de envidia y todo.
Un abrazo para tí y bicos para las nietas.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Tanto más agradecido por esa felicitación por lo escaso de tus apariciones últimamente en el foro, donde se te echa de menos.
Un abrazo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No había visto este hilo así que ¡felicidades! por estas buenas noticias .

Y aprovecho para felicitarte para tu cumple, hoy es tu día .

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## clares3

Hola
Muchas gracias, Martine. Espero qur todos vosotros paséis también un buen día.
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## blasita

*¡M U C H A S
*​*       F E L I C I D A D E S!

*​Querido José. Llego tarde para darte la enhorabuena por esa nueva nieta (¡todas son una preciosidad!), pero no para felicitarte por tu cumple.

Un besote enorme.


----------



## clares3

Qué placer verte por aquí, Blasita.
Gracias por tu felicitación y hasta que nazca mi nuevo nieto, en diciembre.
Un abrazo todos


----------

